# adult female congo mantis in a mood (threat pose)



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

Wow! A green congo! lol. 

Love it when they do that pose, they look so cool.


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

wait till u see my brown congo adult female  editing it now


----------



## The T Lord (Mar 28, 2009)

Haha, looks like he's about to attack you


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

macro junkie said:


> wait till u see my brown congo adult female  editing it now


Cool, didn't realise you still had it! Be interesting to see how similar it is to mine. Any luck in breeding it yet?


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

The T Lord said:


> Haha, looks like he's about to attack you


 he is..if i put my finger any where near him when hes like that he will grab my finger and try and munch it,


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

Ozgi said:


> Cool, didn't realise you still had it! Be interesting to see how similar it is to mine. Any luck in breeding it yet?


 to early..females been adult 3 -4 weeks..male about 2 weeks...1 male and 3 females - alot of fun for the male :gasp: hopfully he will live up to his name *"STUD"*


----------

